# Instantcake vs Zipper differences



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

I ordered the Instantcake CD for my Samsung 4040 DirectTivo but was wondering - what are the differences between Instantcake and Zipper? I have upgraded Tivo's in the past and used the original drive for the software image. 

Does Instantcake enable HMO and MRV on the Directtivo? Can I use MRV between a standalone Tivo box and a DirectTivo box?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rrr22777 said:


> I ordered the Instantcake CD for my Samsung 4040 DirectTivo but was wondering - what are the differences between Instantcake and Zipper? I have upgraded Tivo's in the past and used the original drive for the software image.
> 
> Does Instantcake enable HMO and MRV on the Directtivo? Can I use MRV between a standalone Tivo box and a DirectTivo box?


Instantcake is just an image of a "virgin Tivo and allows you to install the tivo software on any ide HardDrive. Zipper applies various hacks (enhancements) to the Tivo OS. No Instantcake does not enable HMO or MRV. If you want to MRV between a DTivo and SA tivo, BOTH need to be hacked.


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

JWThiers said:


> Instantcake is just an image of a "virgin Tivo and allows you to install the tivo software on any ide HardDrive. Zipper applies various hacks (enhancements) to the Tivo OS. No Instantcake does not enable HMO or MRV. If you want to MRV between a DTivo and SA tivo, BOTH need to be hacked.


So to enable HMO I need to apply instructions for the Zipper after I am done with Instantcake?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rrr22777 said:


> So to enable HMO I need to apply instructions for the Zipper after I am done with Instantcake?


You can use zipper on the drive of any supported tivo. If it already has Tivo os on it with recordings you can keep these recordings intact. If you are installing a larger drive and don't care about keeping the recordings the EASIEST way to install the OS and zipper it is to copy the image of the OS that you want to use (Instant cake is what is recommended) onto the zipper tools cd that you have to make and follow the the instructions for the zipper. it will see the image on the tools cd and ask if you want to install it answer yes, it installs then zippers. Install the drive in the Tivo, connect a supported usb network adapter (wired or wireless) start Tivo and run a script on the tivo and presto hacked tivo that you can MRV with. Just follow the instructions on the zipper page step by step.


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

JWThiers said:


> You can use zipper on the drive of any supported tivo. If it already has Tivo os on it with recordings you can keep these recordings intact. If you are installing a larger drive and don't care about keeping the recordings the EASIEST way to install the OS and zipper it is to copy the image of the OS that you want to use (Instant cake is what is recommended) onto the zipper tools cd that you have to make and follow the the instructions for the zipper. it will see the image on the tools cd and ask if you want to install it answer yes, it installs then zippers. Install the drive in the Tivo, connect a supported usb network adapter (wired or wireless) start Tivo and run a script on the tivo and presto hacked tivo that you can MRV with. Just follow the instructions on the zipper page step by step.


My last question.. my DirectTivo has v 3.1 of the software because I had cable for the last year. Can I order the InstantCake 6.2 CD and use it instead of the 3.1? You need 6.2 to use Zipper right?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rrr22777 said:


> My last question.. my DirectTivo has v 3.1 of the software because I had cable for the last year. Can I order the InstantCake 6.2 CD and use it instead of the 3.1? You need 6.2 to use Zipper right?


yes


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

I lied  sorry one more question.. Is the PTVnet Software Utility CD same as the Zipper CD?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

not the same
similar but not the same.
what's different? Zipper is free but more time consuming to do.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> not the same
> similar but not the same.
> what's different? Zipper is free but more time consuming to do.


Yes 30-45 minutes is just wayyyy toooo long


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

rrr22777 said:


> My last question.. my DirectTivo has v 3.1 of the software because I had cable for the last year. Can I order the InstantCake 6.2 CD and use it instead of the 3.1? You need 6.2 to use Zipper right?


You can also just hook your DTiVo up and have it dial in. It will upgrade itself to 6.2 while preserving all your records, season passes, etc.

tk


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

pendragn said:


> You can also just hook your DTiVo up and have it dial in. It will upgrade itself to 6.2 while preserving all your records, season passes, etc.
> 
> tk


I dont have a land line. I use Vonage. Is the 3.1 to 6.2 upgrade happen as soon as you dial up now or like in the past it just random on when it will upgrade?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

rrr22777 said:


> I dont have a land line. I use Vonage. Is the 3.1 to 6.2 upgrade happen as soon as you dial up now or like in the past it just random on when it will upgrade?


My experience: I just Zipper'd my DSR7000 and put the SD-DVR120 image (6.2) on it which isn't quite a match. It dialed out that night and got the correct version dowloaded. Can't imagine it would be different with the upgrade from 3.1


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

rrr22777 said:


> I dont have a land line. I use Vonage. Is the 3.1 to 6.2 upgrade happen as soon as you dial up now or like in the past it just random on when it will upgrade?


When the upgrades first come out they are random, but this far in it will upgrade the first time you dial in. If you can get Vonage to cooperate with your DTiVo one phone call is all it should take.

tk


----------



## Jadawin (Jan 19, 2002)

Biggest differences *I* know of:

- Zipper won't work for my Series 1 machines
- Zipper won't work for my 'buy a TiVo without any drives' machines

So for that Series 1 Sony T-60 I just bought without any hard drives in it, the InstantCake was a sweet deal. Even though I could have done it all from scratch myself...if I could remember who has the virgin images out there...oh, I'm sure I'd remember soon enough...it hasn't been THAT long....

Now to just figure out why ftp works on the Caked machine, but telnet doesn't. Sigh.


----------

